# 32T Cassette with Athena long cage derailleur



## tztag (Aug 15, 2010)

For those mountain goats that may be concerned, I installed an Ultegra 11speed 11-32 cassette on my wife's bike with an Athena long cage rear derailleur and it works well with plenty of clearance.

1) Frame is a Look 566
2) Crankset is Athena compact 50/34
3) Wheels are Ksyrium SL
4) Cassette is Ultegra 6800 11-32
5) KMC 11SL chain
6) Upper jockey wheel clears the 32T sprocket per 5-7mm campy spec with 1/3 of adjustment range left. (to me this means that it would likely still work with a short hanger as well as this typical modern one)
7) Plenty of chain wrap capacity, I set chain length small/small but could pull out ~3 more links easily.

Shifts well! Just wish someone would make a 12-32 11 speed cassette, I think an additional cog in the middle would benefit most recreational riders more than the 11t does.

Tag


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that little nugget of info. I'm upgrading my Mercian tourer with a slightly larger cassette (currently 12-30) and had resigned myself to fact that I would have to use a shimano MTB rear mech if I wanted a 32 sprocket.


----------

